# Are these listings with a fair price?



## mafiaazul (Dec 17, 2019)

Hi guys,

Just to be clear.... I really don't know anything about lathes, but I'm interested in getting to know more about them. I have a reasonable amount of woodworking tools and I'm trying to expand the collections to metal tools as well.

I saw these two posts on my local (des moines) craiglist:

/tls/d/ankeny-logan-metal-lathe/7016326007.html
/tls/d/des-moines-south-bend-lathe/7036103283.html

Are they priced accordingly? Are these lathes a good "starting" lathe for beginner?

Any suggestion is really appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 17, 2019)

Can you post the full links?

Edit: here’s the links. 









						LOGAN METAL LATHE
					

For sale Logan metal lathe ... nice tool room metal lathe ... 1hp/110v motor... 6” chuck ... collet system ... comes with drill chuck shown in tail stock and a few other accessories ... ways and...



					desmoines.craigslist.org
				




Note that the SB price was originally $200 more than this listing. 








						South Bend Lathe
					

South Bend 9B lathe. Catalog number 477A with 4 foot bed. What you see is what you get. Everything in picture goes with it. Several chucks, change gears, faceplates, steady rest, all kinds of tooling



					desmoines.craigslist.org
				




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mafiaazul (Dec 17, 2019)

I tried posting the full links but it wouldn’t let me. So, are the prices fair?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 17, 2019)

mafiaazul said:


> I tried posting the full links but it wouldn’t let me. So, are the prices fair?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm no expert so take this with a grain of salt.
The South Bend doesn't have a quick change gearbox which is something I would want. It's a late 1940's model.
Tooling looks to be not too bad, definitely needs some TLC.
If the bed ways are in decent condition with minimal wear then it's probably in the ball park for price.

I can't comment much on the Logan as I have no experience with looking at them. But at first glance I'd say it's the more desirable machine based on the fact that it has a gearbox, it's a 10" swing vs 9' for the South Bend and it's a heavier machine (heavier tends to = more rigid)

It really depends on what kind of work you want to do.


----------



## newbydave (Dec 17, 2019)

I had a Logan 820 a few years back and I believe I got around $1400. for it, but it included quite a bit of tooling. The Southbend has more accessories but does not have the quick change gear box. If I were looking to buy a lathe I would buy the Logan at that price. Just my $0.20 worth.
Dave


----------



## SLK001 (Dec 17, 2019)

I would say $800 for the Logan and $4-600 for the SB.


----------



## Aaron_W (Dec 17, 2019)

Keep in mind location, machine condition and included tooling are major factors in pricing. 

In an area where machinery is hard to find prices can be much higher, maybe 2-3x higher than one where machines seem to grow on trees. Someone in Detroit might look and think a price is crazy high, while on the other end lets say someone in Guam where they never see machines cheap might think it is the steal of the century. Long way of saying look where people commenting are located, and perhaps give more weight to those closer to your situation.

Condition is nearly impossible to judge from photos. A beautifully re-painted lathe looks great but could actually be trashed with heavy wear. A grimy, dusty lathe that looks like it has never seen a cleaning rag could potentially be like new. You really have to be there in person to judge condition.

Tooling can cost more than the lathe, there are people who have bought a trashed lathe just for the tooling and some spare parts.


I'd say the prices seem on the high side but not unreasonable since I'm assuming Iowa isn't swimming in machine tools. Both have a decent amount of tooling to start with, and the Logan has a collet closer and collets which could be worth a few hundred dollars on its own. No steady or follow rest on the Logan, the Southbend says there is a steady rest but I don't one in the photos.

The Southbend looks nicer, but is smaller and no quick change gear box. The Logan is a bigger with a qcgb, but looks well used, but again appearances can be deceiving, so I wouldn't assume the better paint on the SB = less wear or the dirt and chipped paint (and not original color which means probably repainted at some point) on the Logan means worn out.

Assuming they are equal in condition I think the Logan is the better deal, cheaper and the better lathe of the two.


----------



## Nogoingback (Dec 17, 2019)

If you plan on buying a first lathe, It's best to take your time. Older lathes like the ones you posted all have some degree of wear: how
much will determine the accuracy of the parts you make.  It's best to learn how to evaluate the condition of a lathe before you buy.
Tooling is expensive, so the more a lathe comes with, the better and  many sellers sell with limited tooling.  Repairs are also expensive,
and on older machines parts are sometimes difficult or impossible to obtain.  (Logans are a better bet in this regard because new parts are available
for them, though they aren't cheap.)   It's easy to buy a lathe based on it's low price, and spend more than what you payed for the
machine putting it back into service.  Ask me how I know this.  

Both Logan and Southbend were well made machines when new.   As David pointed out, the Logan has more "features".  It looks pretty
beat up though, which to me suggests neglect.  Neither machine has a quick change tool post, which you would almost certainly
want.  If it were me I would pass on both machines, but keep them in mind as part of my research into the local market.  At some point
you'll learn enough to know a good buy when you see it.   While you at it, there are a ton of posts on the forum on this subject that will
help you make your decision, and don't hesitate to ask more questions.


----------



## Aaron_W (Dec 17, 2019)

I think it is also worth looking at new even if you have no intention of buying new. It can help you set a bar for pricing.
The Logan is a 10x24, the Southbend a 9x28? (I think, not positive on the length).

If you look at similar size import machines from Grizzly, their G4000 9x19 is $1395 with a similar variety of tooling, the G0602 10x22 is $1750, and again with a similar amount of tooling. Precision Matthews is a step above Grizzly, they don't offer a 9x lathe but they do have 10x22 and 10x30 lathes for $2299 and $2399.  

There are pros and cons to used US made machines or new imports, and plenty of threads debating that, but I think it is worth considering that for the prices on these used lathes you could buy a new 9x19 lathe and are close to a new 10x22. Even if you really want an old US made lathe, that point can be helpful when negotiating.


----------



## middle.road (Dec 17, 2019)

Dang, I thought things were getting costly down here.
Des Moines might be the place to go to sell old iron.

Opinion: Rather high for those.
The SB does have a nice selection of tooling + the change gears.
The Logan, the paint looks bad, some tooling, but it doesn't seem to be clapped out from the pictures.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Dec 17, 2019)

The Logan appears to be missing the rear belt cover.  Something looks funky about how the motor is mounted, it might just be an adapter plate to allow for a bigger frame motor.  I also suspect the motor pulley is not correct which would limit your speed selections.


----------



## middle.road (Dec 17, 2019)

CluelessNewB said:


> The Logan appears to be missing the rear belt cover.  Something looks funky about how the motor is mounted, it might just be an adapter plate to allow for a bigger frame motor.  I also suspect the motor pulley is not correct which would limit your speed selections.


Bingo! That's what was bothering me about that picture. I went out and looked at my 210 for comparison. 
That is a bigger motor.


----------



## Nogoingback (Dec 18, 2019)

The listing indicates it's a 1 HP motor, so yes bigger than the original.


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 18, 2019)

The gear on the end of the spindle on the SB appears to be kind of mangled. Prices are in the ballpark from what I see online, but an asking price is just that. No reason not to offer less and see where it goes. Mike


----------



## VSAncona (Dec 18, 2019)

I'm in Des Moines and have a model 415 9" South Bend Workshop lathe (no QC gearbox or power cross feed) that I am planning to sell. It needs to be wired up and also needs new belts. If you don't mind putting a little work into it, I would sell it for substantially less than the one you referenced on Craigslist.


----------



## mafiaazul (Dec 18, 2019)

VSAncona said:


> I'm in Des Moines and have a model 415 9" South Bend Workshop lathe (no QC gearbox or power cross feed) that I am planning to sell. It needs to be wired up and also needs new belts. If you don't mind putting a little work into it, I would sell it for substantially less than the one you referenced on Craigslist.



I'm really a newbie here and don't know anything about lathes. But could anybody provide some info about this model 415 9". I wouldn't mind putting a bit of work to get it up running.

Is it a good lathe? Could you post some pictures here? What about tooling? Does it come with it?


----------



## VSAncona (Dec 18, 2019)

The 415 is the precursor to the Workshop 9” A-B-C lathes. It’s pretty much identical to the 9C, but has oiling ports on top of the headstock rather than on the front.

It doesn’t have a whole lot of tooling, unfortunately. i have 3-jaw chuck and faceplate, a drill chuck, some lathe dogs and a few tool holders. I will see about getting some photos up.


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Dec 23, 2019)

Fair price on the Logan. Maybe counter with a 1K offer. Looks to be in good shape except the paint, although pictures don't tell the full story. Certainly worth checking out to watch/hear it run. 
The price on those 10" swing models seems to have sky-rocketed the past few years - it's easier (and often cheaper) to find a 14". So I'd say $1250 isn't asking too much. Be sure to ask the guy to demo the threading or power feed.


----------



## mafiaazul (Dec 26, 2019)

This one just popped up on cragislist... sorry to many questions 
What do you guys think about model/price? Looks like there isn't much tooling that comes with it... Still worth it?








						9” South Bend lathe
					

1936 South Bend 9” lathe. Bed length is 3’. 110 volts. Comes with a 3-jaw chuck and a few tool holders, but not much else. It does have all the threading gears. Bed is in good condition with very...



					desmoines.craigslist.org


----------



## Nogoingback (Dec 26, 2019)

If it's a working lathe, the price is reasonable, but without much tooling the cost will be greater in the end.
It has no quick change gearbox.  It's very old, so the seller's claim about wear should be taken with a grain of salt: they all say there's very little wear.  Only an inspection will answer that question.
The South Bend experts can tell you whether I'm right, but it looks to me like
the headstock has plain bearings, which some folks are willing to deal with and some are not.


----------



## ezduzit (Dec 26, 2019)

Increase your budget for better prospects.


----------

